# FaceTime



## Cricri67 (10 Avril 2013)

Bonsoir,

Petite question ... Comment supprimer le chiffre dans le cercle fond rouge dans le coin de l'icone FaceTime dans le Dock ?
Merci


----------



## Larme (10 Avril 2013)

Je suppose que c'est comme l'application iOS, ce sont des "Appels manqués", donc l'ouvrir et les voir devrait suffire.


----------



## Cricri67 (10 Avril 2013)

J'ai trouvé...... Il faut se connecter à FaceTime et supprimer l'historique des appels 
Merci


----------

